# Snowblower Age



## zup28w (May 10, 2013)

I'm amazed how at how many people incorrectly state the age of their snowblowers on Craigslist. Not sure if it's on purpose or they are simply clueless.

Here's a 926LE that's "about 5 years old". 
Ariens Snowblower Ariens 926le.

I once saw an 8526 listed as 3 years old…. Crazy!

Greg


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

some people just don't know and others simply forget when they purchased the snowblower they are selling. I bought my first three snowblowers new and had to look up each to find out how old they were


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i have to agree. people forget or just don't know and guess. personally if i was selling something i wouldn't even bother trying to put an age to it. you are better off just putting the model number and let the buyer do his own research. then they can decide if the price is fare compared to other machines on the market at the same time.


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

I agree with what's already been said, but sometimes sellers try to rationalize their selling price of the blower by claiming it to be newer. It's probably a very minute amount of people who are into such shady tactics to use on uneducated buyers, but I've encountered a couple schmucks that tried pulling that on me and some friends. The fun part is when you tell them they are wrong and then to watch them get annoyed


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Memory goes with age.*

Some times you just plain forget. Don't laugh, but having put in both a new waterheater and furnace/ac this year, I took a black magic marker and wrote the month and year on the outside of them so I don't have to hunt for the receipt on them. Found the last waterheater went from 1997 - 2014 based on the date that was written on it so I didn't feel too bad about replacing it.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I think a lot of the time a person selling an old snowblower on Craigslist probably isnt the original owner, and they simply have no clue how old it is, and they know of no way to find out, so they just guess..and they will be more inclined to guess younger than older! 

or they look around the machine for some numbers, they find something like 2187 on the side of the engine, and think, "ok, that must mean February 18, 2007, I'll go with that." when in reality, that number might mean 1982! 

Scot


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

HCBPH said:


> Some times you just plain forget. Don't laugh, but having put in both a new waterheater and furnace/ac this year, I took a black magic marker and wrote the month and year on the outside of them so I don't have to hunt for the receipt on them. Found the last waterheater went from 1997 - 2014 based on the date that was written on it so I didn't feel too bad about replacing it.


i did the same with my waterheater and furnace back in '01. i also put the size of the furnace filter below the date


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

zup28w said:


> I'm amazed how at how many people incorrectly state the age of their snowblowers on Craigslist. Not sure if it's on purpose or they are simply clueless.
> 
> Here's a 926LE that's "about 5 years old".
> Ariens Snowblower Ariens 926le.
> ...


How old do you think that snowblower is ? Personally, I don't think 5 is too far off.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Wasn't it either last year, or the year before that everyone was raising a stink on how Ariens had changed the light from the round shape to the square one with glare?

On Edit: Ok, I just a minute over on Scot's site. '11-'12 lights were switched, and then the Tecumseh.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

RIT333 said:


> How old do you think that snowblower is ? Personally, I don't think 5 is too far off.


2005 model, 10 years old.

Scot


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

sscotsman said:


> 2005 model, 10 years old.
> 
> Scot



Wow - Guess I'm not 12 years old anymore. LOL


----------

